

Steve Jobs and how innovation really works - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/innovation/articles/20111021/16380816459/steve-jobs-was-willing-to-rip-off-everyone-else-was-pissed-about-android-copying-iphone.shtml

======
freejack
The point that most people seem to be missing about Jobs reaction to Android
is that Schmidt was on his board at the time. I'm certain that Steve would
point to specific functions that Eric got early wind of that made their way
into Android. Under those circumstances, I'd probably be a bit bent too.

